# Single minded



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

nice... i like the idea of single hooks rather than trebles.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

can I ask why ??


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

fair enough..

I dont think I could bring myself to go any lower than doubles :shock:


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Just did the same thing with a bunch of small metals  (same hooks too I think). Hate the way trebles can damage fish's faces, and singles often give you a more secure hold (and you can add a bucktail skirt to the single for more action). cheers


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Have done the same with a few of my poppers. Been waiting for it to warm up. I used the decoy troutin' lure hooks


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes to singles,Yes I say!!! wouldn't have it any other way. 8) 8) 8) Trebles mash faces, lock up jaws giving a crap uneven fight, get tangled in yer net, clothing, arms, themselves and are just no bloody good. Dunno about improvements on the hook up rate and the Gamakatsu ones are beautiful, but don't come in a bigger size forcing me to use others (circle ones are ok)with a split ring which is abit of a hassle but otherwise worth it....i reckon anyways.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I've also started swapping over too, I also flatten the bard for 2 reasons. 1 it is easier to unhook a fish and 2 if a hook gets lodged into your self there is less damage especially on a kayak.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

A lot of fokes are replacing trebles with suicide hooks. The reason is a much simpler de-hook, and a lot less dangerous.


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

I use singles too, its easier on the fish, less to hook up in the net and I'm not keen on the idea of a struggling fish with two sets of trebles on a rapala hanging out of its mouth falling into my lap.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

i'm interested in this so have decided to swap a few trebles on my sx40's for decoy singles..

lets see how they go.. i'm all for better hookups and less damage to the fish


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day tryhard

I'll be interested in hearing if your hook-up rate improves. I've found that hookup rates on poppers _*do*_ improve when you've got really sharp trebles, but have had inconclusive results from single hooks. Please let us know the rsults of your experiments...


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

arpie said:


> all had to use single hooks, by law. It is illegal to try to catch trout over there using trebles. They have always espoused this method, claiming a higher catchrate (even compared with saltwater fishing with trebles) so many have changed over to singles for the saltwater fishing too!


I have heard this rumour before about the higher catch rate, but if it were true, wouldn't they make it illegal to use singles over trebles rather than the other way around? I just find it hard to understand why fisheries protection legislation would legally force you to catch fish more effectively. I would have thought the idea is to give the fish more of a chance?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

deano said:


> arpie said:
> 
> 
> > all had to use single hooks, by law. It is illegal to try to catch trout over there using trebles. They have always espoused this method, claiming a higher catchrate (even compared with saltwater fishing with trebles) so many have changed over to singles for the saltwater fishing too!
> ...


Au contraire Monsieur. The idea is to cause less damage to the fish that are caught, thereby better ensuring their survival. Hookup rates probably weren't a consideration


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i too will be experimenting with single hooks instead of trebles and my motivation for doing so is to reduce the damage i do to the fish.

i have found though that there is a very limited supply of those hooks and they only go up to #1o when i need #3o, 4o and 5o. i also found a method of using kevlar thread to have larger hooks hanging off the lure as pictured here:

http://www.bluewater.net.au/catalog/art ... les_id=110

if anyone knows of where i can get single lure hooks in the sizes required it would be very helpful


----------



## Latitude (Nov 17, 2007)

Astro, I was trying to figure out what hooks sizes are 30, 40 and 50, but it finally occurs to me that you must mean 3/0, 4/0 and 5/0. The Bluewater Tackle website you linked to in the previous post has what you want I think:

http://www.bluewater.net.au/catalog/adv ... =owner+eye


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Latitude said:


> Astro, I was trying to figure out what hooks sizes are 30, 40 and 50, but it finally occurs to me that you must mean 3/0, 4/0 and 5/0. The Bluewater Tackle website you linked to in the previous post has what you want I think:
> 
> http://www.bluewater.net.au/catalog/adv ... =owner+eye


thanks latitude....great first post....welcome onboard......


----------



## 2Pies (Nov 11, 2007)

What size hooks would you recommend for different species? Particularly bass, bream, even flatties. No need to ask about barra... I take it Astro has answered that looking for 3/0-5/0 hooks.
Also, do the straight shank hooks work better than the octopus or circle hooks?


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

arpie said:


> Have you noticed any difference to buoyancy (more buoyant due to less weight?) Your suspenders (so to speak :lol: ) may begin rising! And your sinkers also!
> Roberta


Was one of the first things I thought about Roberta...with some careful experimenting you could actually get your small suspending lures to still suspend but with a hook that can actually stay connected to a fish and not bend (i'm think SC shiners, smaller bream lures etc).


----------

